
Disney Research's 3D Coloring Book - amelius
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3051895/disneys-crazy-new-tech-brings-coloring-books-to-life
======
baldfat
I actually hate for my kids to do ANY coloring books. A blank page is always
better. Give them crayons, pencils and markers. Throw in scissors, tape and
glue.

It is against Head Start policy to give children coloring pages. There is quit
a bit of research for this approach.

PDF Document on why coloring is not best practice with children.
[http://elf2.library.ca.gov/training/docs/WhatsWrongwithColor...](http://elf2.library.ca.gov/training/docs/WhatsWrongwithColoringBooks.pdf)

~~~
clentaminator
Not intending this to sound snarky, but only on HN could I expect to read the
phrases "best practice" and "children" in the same sentence.

~~~
DanBC
What? Why?

~~~
clentaminator
Just a humorous image I have in my head of a bunch of programmers with kids
running around trying to apply "best practices" to everything in their
households. Spouses, kids, not even the pets are safe from an agile
methodology and microservices.

~~~
mercer
While I don't immediately associate 'best practices' with 'agile methodology'
and 'microservices' (although I can see how recent articles on HN might
strengthen that association), I have noticed that the busier I am with
programming, and the more 'best practices' and 'optimization' and 'DRY' are on
my mind, the more it seems to seep into the rest of my life. I start timing my
bicycle commute and optimizing my route to avoid traffic lights or catch green
waves, I try to do the dishes at optimal speed, I make sure that every 'trip'
to a place in the house is as efficient as possible (take something one way,
another thing on the way back, etc.).

I'm not sure it's healthy, but at least it's... odd/funny.

------
France98
This does look really good, but part of me feels a slight tinge of sadness
that it's introducing yet more screen time to kids' play time.

~~~
mcphage
> yet more screen time to kids' play time

Screen time itself isn't a bad thing, it's what you do with it. If your kid is
sitting there watching YouTube or other videos, that's passive, and not that
great. But there are some really excellent, interactive, educational apps out
there for kids, especially on tablets.

------
Cerium
Also posted under:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10339584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10339584)

Actual publication: [http://www.disneyresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/Live-
Textur...](http://www.disneyresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/Live-Texturing-of-
Augmented-Reality-Characters-from-Colored-Drawings-Paper.pdf)

The interesting part of the research (and what the paper focuses on) is how to
take a generally front facing view as seen in a coloring book and apply the
coloring scheme for that view to a 3d model. The examples in the paper really
point out the difference between how a human would extend the scheme to the
back of the model with how various algorithms will. The presented research
does a good job extending the texture to the back of a humanoid model.

~~~
tcbawo
Imagine an app that allows you to buy a 3D toy painted as the child's drawing.
Based on parents I know, it would sell well.

------
javiramos
Disney has a lot of interesting research projects but none actually get turned
into products :(

~~~
Raphmedia
They most likely turn into Disneyland attractions and other gimmicks that are
only available there.

------
baldfat
Can't find anywhere on Google right now BUT HP Sprout Computer does this at
Crayola Factory in Easton, PA. You make your drawing and than place it on the
matt and the computer makes a 3D image of your drawing. It could easily be
done in real time instead.

[https://sprout.hp.com/us/en/](https://sprout.hp.com/us/en/)

------
huskyr
This is amazing. And not just for kids! :)

------
dubya
This looks like the "colAR Mix" app for the iphone, which has been out for at
least a year I think. Nifty technology, but my kids didn't find it very
engaging.

------
liveshops
i'll download that for sure -> if it's ever available.

------
bananaoomarang
That's extremely neat, but I'm not sure it adds much to the experience!

